# New Huron Thread



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Well we needed a new Huron thread so here it is with a slight report. I fished a couple hours today since the weather was good. NO fish. The water was running really high. I seen a couple people in the park as well and there was nothing happening. All my fishing was done downstream from Huroc. I hit three different spots. Has anyone else been out or heard anything. I was hoping the warm temps may have brought a couple walleye.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing for Walleye in the Huron, just up more towards Ann Arbor. When do those things start moving into the river system? I've got a bunch of Mr. Twisters with Wally's name on them.


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

Goin out tomorrow morning. Ill try to post.

As for the people who sent me pm's for info. I usually pick up mine very close to the bottom. But that doesnt mean they are not up higher. it just depends on the day. Do a little experimenting. I , for one did not have anyone to help me out. It took me years to hone my steel fishing. If you see somebody fishing with some sucess, Pay attention to what he or she is doing. You have to do your homework , just like deer scouting. Sorry guys, dont mean to come off like a D*%k, but thats how i feel bout it. Kinda feel a little wierd about putting up all my secrets on the internet that took me years to get good at.

But anyways. The fish are there.This winter i have rarely been skunked. Go getem!!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

FWIW

I got a secondhand report of a few guys fishing at night with wobble-glows and getting a few steelhead.
That a pretty good technique on the "up-North" rivers,seems to have cought on a little


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

hows the bottom of the huron, can you rig a slinky and spawn to bounce bottom or is there too much to hang up on? waxies work on bottom too?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

The huron from stretches of it that I have fished has a pretty snaggy bottom in alot of places.


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

limige said:


> hows the bottom of the huron, can you rig a slinky and spawn to bounce bottom or is there too much to hang up on? waxies work on bottom too?


the lower huron is pretty much bobbers only.Too many snaggs. i have heard of very few places that you can bottom bounce, but i have never tried too hard at it due to the snaggs.... Went out thursday morning before work. Hit one hole and after my first drift i casted into a nice tree :rant: . Snapped the line and went to dig out a new bobber and noticed i left them at home:rant: . went to the dipper to get more and ended up talking for 20 mins.got back to the spot and after i retied i only had time to take a few drifts. so i ended up fishless.Oh well , ill double check next time.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I agree on the bottom not being right for bouncing. I've tried with flies and break off quite frequently. If you don't find a snag the zebra mussels will tear up your leader to the point it is useless if you do hook a fish.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Any reports? With all this warm weather I am thinking Feb. is going to either be one hell of a month, or they are going to trickle in so spread out that it may not seem like a run. What are your thoughts.


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

was out monday morning on the lower part and the water was high and dirty...got one hook up but i have been messing around with this new centerpin i got on friday.Hooked the fish right after the float hit the water and noticed my line was wrapped around the handles !!!: :yikes: held on to it for probally 5 seconds with a loose hold on the fish while i was trying to unwrap the reel but wasnt enough and the fish shook it off. oh well...ill be out wed.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

pahtz: I feel you pain, Thats happened to me many times:sad: its either that or I set the hook without grabbing the reel ! that gets ugly !!!:


----------



## Steelplugger420 (Feb 3, 2005)

I was also out on Monday, actually I am sure we saw you Phatz. We tried some holes that have been known quantities this year, with no luck to show for it. The water was very high, but not as high as last week, but it also seemed to be dirtier than last week. Our last two trips out we have been skunked for the first and second time this year. With all that water, and no ice at the mouth, one would think that there will be decent numbers in there soon, or maybe there already is, and they are just swimming around in the woods.


----------



## PHISH ON (Oct 24, 2002)

I moved to Trenton a few years ago, and I've only been on the Huron for Steel once since then...I don't know why I haven't gone out more, but I'm still relatively new to steelhead fishing and have yet to land one.

Looking forward to trying there more starting this spring.

keep those reports coming in!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Spring may be sooner than expected if the weather keeps up like this. I noticed the trees in the yard are beginning to get buds on them. Continued moisture and above average temps may have us fishing the spring runs at the end of the month and done by mid to late March.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

As much as we have been blessed with nice weather is as much it is headed downhill. Check out the 10 day forecast on weather.com. Highs in the 20's and 30's coming up.


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

picked up 2 in the after noon.....used wax in the morning with no luck at all, switched to spawn and these 2 hit right away........







[/IMG][/IMG]







[/IMG

hope i got this centerpin thing down now,it really does twist the hell out of your line though...waiting for that wallmounter!!!


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Bobber or bottom?


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

bobber, barely touching bottom.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks i'll have to give it another try. been there a hand full of times this year without a stinken bite.


----------



## PHISH ON (Oct 24, 2002)

nice pics.

glad to see there are some to caught in there, but like I said before, I have yet to actually land a steelhead...maybe this will be the year for me.

I'm also new to this part of the Huron, so I'm still trying to find some good spots, although I have a feeling they've all been discovered many times by many people.

are my chances pretty much only good below HuRoc?

I've been to the park more then a few times on my way home form work in the past year or so, and it always seems way too busy for my liking. Kinda like being at Sixth Street Dam in GR...I'd almost rather go somewhere else that's nicer and not catch fish then stand shoulder to shoulder and look at office buildings.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

No, I'm preparing for a trip to Tennessee next week. I've been tired from work, fighting a bug and just too lazy to fish in the cold.

Maybe after I get back. I've missed it but just can't muster the energy to go.


----------

